# Unas cuantas fotos de Pueblo Libre



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Aqui van imagenes de algunos edificios en el distrito de Pueblo Libre cerca a la Av. Bolivar



























































































































Listo :cheers:


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos. Muestran que el boom inmobiliario también ha llegado a Pueblo Libre. La residencial Paso de los Andes es la que mejor se ve a mi parecer.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chéveres las fotos, se nota que hay muchas construcciones en ese distrito.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Este se parece a los nuevos multis que se construyen en Hong Kong... 










Buen thread


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Qué lindo está Pueblo Libre !!!!*

Bonitos edificios... qué bonito está Pueblo Libre... 
Una pregunta :
En las 3 fotos anteriores a la última foto... es un convento,un colegio ????..intento recordar ese local,creo que está cerca a la iglesia antigua,no ?...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

mapamundista said:


> Bonitos edificios... qué bonito está Pueblo Libre...
> Una pregunta :
> En las 3 fotos anteriores a la última foto... es un convento,un colegio ????..intento recordar ese local,creo que está cerca a la iglesia antigua,no ?...


Está camino al Queirolo, no sé si será un colegio pero queda cerca a la taberna


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow. La zona se está llenando de edificios. Si sigue así, dentro de poco se va a parecer a Miraflores.
Buenas fotos, Juan.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Creo que es un colegio de monjas...*

Canonesas de la Cruz,pero no estoy seguro...paralela a Sucre


Juan1912 said:


> Está camino al Queirolo, no sé si será un colegio pero queda cerca a la taberna


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

tranquilo y bonito.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se están construyendo varios edificios, que bien.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

mapamundista said:


> Canonesas de la Cruz,pero no estoy seguro...paralela a Sucre


Asi es


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Hay varios edificios bonitos. Se ve que está mejorando Pueblo Libre, y su zona antigua también se ve bonita. Buenas fotos Juan.

PD: Lo único malo son los cables, para variar.... ojalá los enterraran en Pueblo Libre, en todo Lima , en todas las ciudades.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelentes las tomas y las edificaciones que muestras, muy urbano el thread. Está excelente.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se ve bien, creo.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Chevere las fotos de Pueblo Libre, oye Jeremy me gusta tu nueva presentacion, lo que dice abajo de tu nikname y tu firma


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

:lol: pero no te la vayas a creer ah! :lol:


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

:lol: , :cheers:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:banana: Wau buenas fotos Juan!!!  Es muy bueno el Boom de Pueblo Libre  Hay varios ke tienen bonitos diseños :banana: Vi por el Comercio ke ese bonito edificio con cuadrados va a tener una segunda etapa ke es un edificio igualito pero a su costado por eso tan los obreros


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Se ve bien la parte de los edificios q se estan consolidando en un futuro podrian hacerle competencia a miraflores xD.


felicitaciones mr. incascrapers


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

El distrito donde crecí, va hacia la verticalidad, como quedará de aqui a unos cinco años más?. Aúnque yo prefieró su parte antigua, señorial y tranquila.


----------

